# Wick wick lots of wicks



## Nightwalker (23/2/16)

Rayon
Jap
Fiber freaks
Cotton bacon

What do you use?
Why?
And the golden question, what's the flash point of the wicks, eg instant burn on first hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

ATM only using cotton bacon. Still wanna try the fiber freaks. I also have Jap and Rayon. Haven't used it in a long time. CB is my favorite. 
Flash point? I don't know. I never go that far. With my wicking (very tight in my coils), I can feel a dry hit coming on miles away. I never get one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/2/16)

zadiac said:


> ATM only using cotton bacon. Still wanna try the fiber freaks. I also have Jap and Rayon. Haven't used it in a long time. CB is my favorite.
> Flash point? I don't know. I never go that far. With my wicking (very tight in my coils), I can feel a dry hit coming on miles away. I never get one.


I'm also on cotton bacon. Love the stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (23/2/16)

Cotton Bacon V2 FTW!! I tried it for the 1st time a few weeks ago and I wont use anything else now.
It seems to wick better and hold juice better than anything else I've tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (23/2/16)

When I decided to get a flavor tank I got an RTA, together with the RTA I bought some cotton bacon v2 i think - haven't used it yet. Cause every time I buy stuff from vaperscorner they give me free cotton, plus I got some with my coilmaster coiling kit. Granted this was only at the beginning of this month or middle last month. So I'm still getting through all that cotton - it's almost finished now though - so soon I will try my bacon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm also on cotton bacon. Love the stuff



But I don't like this new thing they're doing. Bacon bits. It's plain cotton bacon V2 in a small pack. For R65?! WTF? Cotton bacon sells for R140 a pack. There are 10 pieces in a pack of cotton bacon v2 and 2 pieces in a bacon bit pack. Multiply that by 5 and you get R325 !!!! Now why the hell would I buy that? A pack of cotton bacon v2 works out way less. I don't understand this. Maybe I'm stupid...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/2/16)

Guys, I found myself in Spar the other day, being a true Vaper, I ended up looking at tampons to see if they were 100% cotton. Word of advice, make sure your wife doesn't see you. She flipped out and I never got my answer

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/2/16)

zadiac said:


> But I don't like this new thing they're doing. Bacon bits. It's plain cotton bacon V2 in a small pack. For R65?! WTF? Cotton bacon sells for R140 a pack. There are 10 pieces in a pack of cotton bacon v2 and 2 pieces in a bacon bit pack. Multiply that by 5 and you get R325 !!!! Now why the hell would I buy that? A pack of cotton bacon v2 works out way less. I don't understand this. Maybe I'm stupid...


I saw that. One pack of bacon lasted 3months. So I'll stick with that. No bits for me ty


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/2/16)

I'm a rayon chap myself , just like the fibre of it... it's always fluffy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> I'm a rayon chap myself , just like the fibre of it... it's always fluffy


I've never tried it. But I'll try anything twice. First time people always have a hesitant nature towards something new so I will always try it a second time to have a proper opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (23/2/16)

Bacon Cotton v2 FTW!
I have some Dischem cotton and that isn't too bad either. I haven't used it much since I have so much Bacon Cotton still left.
And I bought that pack in December and I still have around half left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/2/16)

I use Rayon in most of my tanks, find it works well, seems to resist heat better than the KGD organic sheets.
That said, I still use the KGD in the Cubis RBA on a vertical coil build, for obvious reasons you might struggle to get a decent rayon experience in that situation.
Recently at Vape Cartel(Plumstead), the youngster behind the counter mentioned a new wick derivative, Kendo Vape Cotton, said it was better than Bacon V2, something for the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (23/2/16)

I use Vapors Choice Cotton and Cotton Bacon V2.

Cotton Bacon V2 is the winner for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (23/2/16)

I'm on Fibre Freaks No.2. Great taste, but its very difficult to use as it is not at all fluffy. I'll definitely go for the No. 1 next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (23/2/16)

Any Dischem cotton users in here? Don't be shy now, show your hands...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/16)

Ready X Wick (ceramic) and Cotton Bacon V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (23/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ready X Wick (ceramic) and Cotton Bacon V2


Ready X Wick  if only my SO would let me drop a few hundred on some wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/16)

Rayon in all my Squonkers and most of everything else as well... Cotton Bacon in the high powered low ohm drippers and Griffin with Claptons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (23/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Any Dischem cotton users in here? Don't be shy now, show your hands...



i mostly use dischem organic cotton !

a year ago when rayon , jap cotton and cotton pig wasn't available what were we using ??????? dischem cotton 

no need to feel shy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (23/2/16)

I vape Halaal so I use Cotton Macon V2 
If not Cotton Macon then I use the UD Organic Jap cotton.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/2/16)

i still use dichem cotton lol. is it really worth spending on other cottons? do they really make any noticeable difference?
I bought i dischem bag of cotton for R19.99 2 years ago lol and its only half way now. Savings game on point

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/16)

Jap cotton normally.
I still have plenty dischem organic balls that I've boiled and use that in a pinch. 
Once either one is settled there really isn't much difference if at all. Maybe the Jap cotton last a bit longer but thats marginal.
Rayon I was never a fan of. I just remember it being absolutely horrible on a dry hit, and always took a while to settle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (23/2/16)

Cespian said:


> I vape Halaal so I use Cotton Macon V2
> If not Cotton Macon then I use the UD Organic Jap cotton.




hahahahahaha , i need some cotton macon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (23/2/16)

Cotton Bacon V2 or Jap cotton for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (23/2/16)

Cespian said:


> I vape Halaal so I use Cotton Macon V2
> If not Cotton Macon then I use the UD Organic Jap cotton.




Is Cotton Macon certified by the MJC? Are you sure it's not just Cotton Spiced Beef?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (23/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Is Cotton Macon certified by the MJC? Are you sure it's not just Cotton Spiced Beef?


SANHA approved boss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> i still use dichem cotton lol. is it really worth spending on other cottons? do they really make any noticeable difference?
> I bought i dischem bag of cotton for R19.99 2 years ago lol and its only half way now. Savings game on point



Yes, it is


----------



## Cespian (23/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Is Cotton Macon certified by the MJC? Are you sure it's not just Cotton Spiced Beef?



Wahaha. As @shabbar says... SANHA approved Macon


----------



## Pixstar (23/2/16)

Dischem cotton...? Well you're all still alive so it can't be bad lol. What does the pack look like? Does it have to be boiled before use?


----------



## Kamiel (23/2/16)

I'm sure the ummah will say it's not halal just cos it's called "bacon".  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (23/2/16)

jap cotton and fiber freaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/2/16)

Fibre Freaks No.2 goes on forever....not easy to build with, but can take massive punishment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Dischem cotton...? Well you're all still alive so it can't be bad lol. What does the pack look like? Does it have to be boiled before use?



Nope you don't need to boil it... I used it for ages before I got my box of Rayon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope you don't need to boil it... I used it for ages before I got my box of Rayon!
> View attachment 46523


there is that bad boy. lasted 2 years and only half way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> there is that bad boy. lasted 2 years and only half way


Lol that bag lasts forever, I gave plenty away to and still have left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (24/2/16)

I've got fiber freaks and I concur with @Clouder , it doesn't cooperate with you. Japanese OC gives me better favour than the fiber freaks, maybe just me? They caught me with their little slogan "made by vapers, for vapers"... 

Having said that; nothing, but nothing is better than cotton bacon in my books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (24/2/16)

Oh, and flash point just next the coils, before it turns to go down into the juice well. Is that good or bad?


----------



## Silver (24/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Rayon
> Jap
> Fiber freaks
> Cotton bacon
> ...



Rayon for the fruity menthols - because I find its crisper and "sharper"
Jap Cotton mainly for tobaccoes - because i find it gives an "earthier" fuller taste. 

Dischem cotton balls are on standby - not much difference to me against the Jap Cotton. I find the Jap cotton lasts a bit longer and is easier to work with because its in those patches

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (24/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Oh, and flash point just next the coils, before it turns to go down into the juice well. Is that good or bad?


I think that's where mine start too.


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

so many people using cotton bacon - i can't wait for my free stuff to finish. Free stuff always tastes better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouder (24/2/16)

Think I'm gonna go to Dischem and check it OUT!

I bought some UD Jap Cotton last week, haven't opened the pack yet....


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/16)

An interesting video by the Sloth (who is a long time Squonker on ECF)... He is a bit long winded but his message (which I agree with 100%) is that Rayon is the way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

I'm with @Silver on this. 
Rayon/ fibre freaks is excellent for fruits and menthol. E.g I'm loving a fruit loops take by a vendor and I taste more lemon, sweetish citrus with fibre freaks. 
The cotton bacon enhances the milky dessert flavours with the same juice and same build with muted fruity notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

Love my Fiber freaks Nr 2, going to try cotton bacon and rayon, here we go again!


----------

